# If u are a girl



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

just outa curiousity I wanna see who the hottest girl is on p-fury.


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Is this another reason for you to pick on chicks??


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

hottest girl ive seen on this site is that willam bradley


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

no.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

joefromcanada said:


> hottest girl ive seen on this site is that willam bradley
> [snapback]857532[/snapback]​


whos that?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

rhomzilla is the hottest..without a doubt..second best grosse gurke..


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

joefromcanada said:


> hottest girl ive seen on this site is that willam bradley
> [snapback]857532[/snapback]​


no way, Lexi Lin DESTROYS her

Lexi seems to have dissapeared now though


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

lol i can tell ya right now 351winsor, you aint gonna get a pic outta ms natt







we been tryin since she joined


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

here i am


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

dayyyaammm!!! nice!


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

i didnt know that you were a girl heffer


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

thats you heffer? damn .... cute as hell


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

heffer2028 said:


> here i am
> [snapback]857575[/snapback]​










im keeping myself content


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

haha nah that aint me..

but.. if it was i would f*ck myself


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

we got owned...


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

ROTFLMAO (at heffer)


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

heffer2028 said:


> haha nah that aint me..
> 
> but.. if it was i would f*ck myself
> [snapback]857585[/snapback]​










thanksfor da laugh


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

HighOctane said:


> ROTFLMAO (at heffer)
> [snapback]857596[/snapback]​


HAHAHA......


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

@ heffer


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

lmfao


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

joefromcanada said:


> hottest girl ive seen on this site is that willam bradley
> [snapback]857532[/snapback]​


 I second that, she's very beautiful.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I say Daisy is hottest, hands down. MILF alert!


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

William Bradley is by far the hottest gurl on here ....









edit* she personally sent me this pic to torment me


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

umm you're gonna have to hunt for mine. sorry but i don't wanna be paraded like some beauty queen before the wolves.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> umm you're gonna have to hunt for mine. sorry but i don't wanna be paraded like some beauty queen before the wolves.
> [snapback]857669[/snapback]​


ok, then get outta this thread


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

tinkerbelle^


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

roffles said:


> tinkerbelle^
> [snapback]857674[/snapback]​


Tinkerbelle says the pic below "makes her tits look small"


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

i can hardly see them


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

roffles said:


> i can hardly see them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heh, she claims 38D, I hardly see it...


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

38D my arse...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

roffles said:


> 38D my arse...
> [snapback]857684[/snapback]​


1) lying on my back
2) minimizer bra
3) 36D


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

excuses excuses, we all know they are Cs


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ive got a more exposing pic of tink than those...............


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

bring em on my friend!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

i agreed not to show em


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^ bulllshit


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

illnino said:


> i agreed not to show em
> [snapback]857701[/snapback]​


oh well show them anyways...


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

> i agreed not to show em


you lie you slag, i dont like liers, I f*cking HATE YOU"


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

like any of you guys care how big the titties are

long as you can get a mouth full the titties are good


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> 1) lying on my back
> 2) minimizer bra
> 3) 36D
> [snapback]857690[/snapback]​


Guys can be so dumb. You do get smaller, significantly, when laying on your back and then even more so stretching out your arms.







Dont bother trying to defend yourself, theyre used to watching porn chicks with far beyond real boobs that couldnt fit into any shirt if they tried.

But until they can tell me they know how to measure out a bra size then I dont want to hear it. But of course someone will google it and think they know all.









To be a D cup you just have to be 4 inches greater at your bust than around your chest underneath. 
1" = A cup
2" = B cup
3" = C cup
4" = D cup


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Filo said:


> heh, she claims *38D*, I hardly see it...
> [snapback]857682[/snapback]​














Ms_Nattereri said:


> Guys can be so dumb. You do get smaller, significantly, when laying on your back and then even more so stretching out your arms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> [snapback]857754[/snapback]​


Get back to drinking your Jack and Coke


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Get back to drinking your Jack and Coke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Guys can be so dumb. You do get smaller, significantly, when laying on your back and then even more so stretching out your arms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we know that, well i do

im just winding her up


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

illnino said:


> ive got a more exposing pic of tink than those...............
> [snapback]857694[/snapback]​


PM ME!!! JK!!


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

double post


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

but yeah tinkerbelle....
View attachment 45660


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

roffles said:


> but yeah tinkerbelle....
> View attachment 45660
> 
> [snapback]857807[/snapback]​


drag queen


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

roffles said:


> but yeah tinkerbelle....
> View attachment 45660
> 
> [snapback]857807[/snapback]​


I think this is old news lol...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> 1) lying on my back
> 2) minimizer bra
> 3) 36D
> [snapback]857690[/snapback]​


i belive it

no offense but that pic looks likeyou have the smile that says "yeah i got the double D's" its a proud smile..

big up respect//


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Get back to drinking your Jack and Coke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wild turkey 101 and coke for me


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> umm you're gonna have to hunt for mine. sorry but i don't wanna be paraded like some beauty queen before the wolves.
> [snapback]857669[/snapback]​


i find that humorous.


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

heffer is a cutie my pics already up with the shades


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

ive yet to see a hot girl on this site


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> But until they can tell me they know how to measure out a bra size then I dont want to hear it. But of course someone will google it and think they know all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Ms. Natt sure knows about breasts! To further her education, take the measurement underneath your chest and add 5" to get the chest size (eg 32B).


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

All this talk of women makes me wanna f*ck one right now


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah all talk no pics of tits


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> like any of you guys care how big the titties are
> 
> long as you can get a mouth full the titties are good
> [snapback]857715[/snapback]​


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Get back to drinking your Jack and Coke
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant Afford Jack these Days







...Saving up for a House.
HOWEVER, I drink 40 oz. Mickeys now :laugh: ($1.90)


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Cant Afford Jack these Days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mickeys is what i get. it may be low budget! but it still gets you effed up!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> mickeys is what i get. it may be low budget! but it still gets you effed up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Sir! 4 of them & im Good :nod:


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

haha can u say deraileD?


----------



## adamnhollie (Jan 8, 2005)

hers a pic of me , its stupid an chitty i was bored.
View attachment 45749

View attachment 45750

me with no makeup an hair down with my kitty


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

Brendan said:


> ive yet to see a hot girl on this site
> [snapback]858125[/snapback]​


lexilin


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Here is a pic of syd, by tink:


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

lol


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

illnino said:


> i agreed not to show em
> [snapback]857701[/snapback]​


thanks god


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Here is a pic of syd, by tink:
> [snapback]858772[/snapback]​


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: heres lexi lin if people dont know








and tinker is the prettiest


----------



## Paddy (Jan 4, 2005)

At the risk of sounding like a lesbian (which I'm not!) personally, I think Tink is definately the cutest!


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Here's mine... decided to post...

*EDIT* Sorry for changing the pic hun, some pics are prohibited to be shown on this board.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Paddy said:


> At the risk of sounding like a lesbian (which I'm not!) personally, I think Tink is definately the cutest!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww thank you!







you're pretty too though. I think you have yours posted in the mugshots thread.

imo cherrie is gorgeous.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

so am i


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

me on a very good day


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

oh I've just noticed someone posted it for me


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

ruby is pretty damn hot, where is she at?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

damn william









where are daisy's pics??? filo says shes a MILF


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> damn william
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i suppose some people may hold that belief.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Some hot women Here

But My Mickey, Thats a Sexy Bitch!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> me on a very good day
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















You don't stop around here enough.









Shutter, daisy is indeed a MILF. A VERY HOT MILF.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

well get this milf's picture up here then


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> Here's mine... decided to post...
> 
> *EDIT* Sorry for changing the pic hun, some pics are prohibited to be shown on this board.
> 
> ...


ur cute!!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Brendan said:


> ive yet to see a hot girl on this site
> [snapback]858125[/snapback]​


What would it matter, its a message board... 
What? are you gonna lay the mack down? Type a few flattering messages in hopes she'll send you some naked pics that you can rub one off to?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

^


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Let us not foreget this Sexy Bitch!


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

word!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :rasp: heres lexi lin if people dont know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow.....she is hot n spicey

cherrilips is a cutey to i think i may have to find her when i go to san fran haha


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> wow.....she is hot n spicey
> 
> cherrilips is a cutey to i think i may have to find her when i go to san fran haha
> [snapback]859548[/snapback]​


i believe shes taken. your outta luck


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

rhomzilla is gonna get you truballa!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Rhomzilla = cherry's owner?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> wow.....she is hot n spicey
> 
> cherrilips is a cutey to i think i may have to find her when i go to san fran haha
> [snapback]859548[/snapback]​


haha watch out for rhomzilla if you do.

btw filo: don't falsify sh*t in your sig. thats so tacky.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

haha wooops... in that case ill just go site seeing


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

yes filo clean up your signnature to big..you know the rules please follow them.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

sry, will change now.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hell yea gordeez...im the sexiest man woman wutever u wanna call me on this board


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

is this ok? i forgot the amount of sig lines.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

filo since it isn't a quote and really starting to piss me off, take the bs out of your sig.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i always knew u liked horse penis


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

hahha


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> filo since it isn't a quote and really starting to piss me off, take the bs out of your sig.
> [snapback]859595[/snapback]​


oh really? I have 2 witnesses that say it is a quote, and you did say you clean horse dick.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

im a witness i read her say that


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Filo said:


> oh really? I have 2 witnesses that say it is a quote, and you did say you clean horse dick.
> [snapback]859605[/snapback]​


don't be a dick. i said it was medically neccissary to clean a horse's SHEATH once or twice a year.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Filo said:


> Rhomzilla = cherry's owner?
> [snapback]859567[/snapback]​


Yepps.. you should see what she said about me on her personal info.









*Of course I edited it when she forgot to sign off*


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> don't be a dick. i said it was medically neccissary to clean a horse's SHEATH once or twice a year.
> [snapback]859625[/snapback]​


Ok hunny, i fixed it, now clean MY sheath


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Filo said:


> Ok hunny, i fixed it, now clean MY sheath
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sheath is not part of the dick, it encases it. the sheath itself has hair on it.

lol i don't have to go to the stable, i live on a farm.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> don't be a dick. i said it was medically neccissary to clean a horse's SHEATH once or twice a year.
> [snapback]859625[/snapback]​


yeah, dont be a dick, or she'll clean you too.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

What an interesting conversation.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

how did this post go from female fury member pics to cleanin horse penis?









AND for your info fellas, Tinks tits are 38D's, trust me i know she use to let me play with them on the weekends :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

fiveo93 said:


> how did this post go from female fury member pics to cleanin horse penis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOnt know but Filo's Sig is Hilarious!!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> how did this post go from female fury member pics to cleanin horse penis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't know what you're talking about...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

fiveo93 said:


> how did this post go from female fury member pics to cleanin horse penis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and 2$ more gets...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Filo said:


> Yeah and 2$ more gets...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*BURN!!!*


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Filo said:


> Yeah and 2$ more gets...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


filo neutered with a rusty fork.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> i don't know what you're talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah come on tink it was just 2 weeks ago, dont be ashamed, you seemed to enjoy it


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

yeAH WHAT DOES 2$ MORE GET a dick washing


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^ ROFL, its called a sheath washing!


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

Filo said:


> ^ ROFL, its called a sheath washing!
> [snapback]859673[/snapback]​


you know what i mean.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> ah come on tink it was just 2 weeks ago, dont be ashamed, you seemed to enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wouldyoushutupaboutthatjesuschristisworeyoutosecrecy!

*cough* now like i said i have NO IDEA what you're talking about!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

tink should hold up a sign like those car wash people that reads

"Sheath washing $2"


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah extra five and you'll get the deep washing.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> wouldyoushutupaboutthatjesuschristisworeyoutosecrecy!
> 
> *cough* now like i said i have NO IDEA what you're talking about!
> [snapback]859675[/snapback]​


 yes ma'am


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

fiveo93 said:


> yes ma'am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aaaand you like it

as for the rest of y'all.... f*ck off. and i do mean that in the NICEST way


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^ whoa this girl needs to be spanked to end her rage streak


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

mean it in the nicest way huh.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Filo said:


> ^ whoa this girl needs to be spanked to end her rage streak
> [snapback]859694[/snapback]​


i get to spank her ass 1st


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

this thread has officially been derailed, crashed into a tree, and left for dead.


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

damn give her a wack on the ass for me. i love poping womens asses. some like it some slap the sh*t outta me. most like it though.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

Grimreaperman said:


> damn give her a wack on the ass for me. i love poping womens asses. some like it some slap the sh*t outta me. most like it though.
> [snapback]859703[/snapback]​


that would be funny as hell to watch you get the sh*t slapped outta you after you popped a womans ass


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it didn't feel toooo good. like i said most like it though.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Grimreaperman said:


> damn give her a wack on the ass for me. i love poping womens asses. some like it some slap the sh*t outta me. most like it though.
> [snapback]859708[/snapback]​


you just go ahead and try... i swear i'm gonna open hand you right back though.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

LMAO


----------



## Grimreaperman (Dec 14, 2004)

oh well we did get off subject here. 
this is for pics of





















*cough* sorry women with big ones


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> you just go ahead and try... i swear i'm gonna open hand you right back though.
> [snapback]859713[/snapback]​


hahahhahah


----------



## RoBinHack (Jan 20, 2005)

Damn! WILLIAMbradley is smoking HOT! where is she? I'd like to show em my fast finger.


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

^^^ She's all the way in Italy... so i guess you can't show her your fast fingers unless you too live in Italy..


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

im going to italy next janurary


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Dont drink too much wine!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Allright god... thank goodness i am not one of those horny hormone factories









But i'd like to say that WB is definatley the Sexies girl on this board IMO, and Tink is the Cutest


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

fiveo93 said:


> that would be funny as hell to watch you get the sh*t slapped outta you after you popped a womans ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Its always funny too see some Tool Get slapped by a hottie :laugh:


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Dam..











WilliamBradley said:


> me on a very good day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

shes not bad


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Damn you Filo for ruining this thread


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

was there over the Summer in Italy. 
nice place to visit, very nice looking woman there


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

id say tink cos she pretty much the only one ive seen pics of except for daisy MILF


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

sasquach said:


> id say tink cos she pretty much the only one ive seen pics of except for daisy MILF
> [snapback]860237[/snapback]​


I'd say triple post


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Here on Elliot in the Morning there was a bit where a member of the class cleaned a horses sheath and then had to lick his fingers.

Pure foulness..... but funny as hell.

I think all the women on this site are beautiful.


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

I agree with you on this Xenon



Xenon said:


> I think all the women on this site are beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

where's draco??


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Damn you Filo for ruining this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...










i think he needs some time off agian


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

i think that paddy is the hottest girl on this site i saw her mugshot she look,s great






























wb look,s good to


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> me on a very good day
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Im going to come to Rome and marry you........and yes all the girls on this site are very pretty IMO


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Damn you Filo for ruining this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you welcome


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Damn you Filo for ruining this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Agreed...... now lets get back on subject, in the 154 replies there were like 4 pictures.....come on ladies everyone here agrees your all beautiful so stop being self consious and post more pics


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

remyo said:


> i think that paddy is the hottest girl on this site i saw her mugshot she look,s great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to say paddy too, or lexi lin, then wb


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

um im by far the hottest.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

rofl


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ohhh yeah slckr ahhhh so hooooot


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

uhhhh i cant decide wich ones hotter the goats head or the chick








Now can we please get some more of p-furys gorgeous ladies back on here!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah after seeing those piranhas eat the lamb and yo uall know i like to be one with my fish i had to try the same thing.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

ew u gota clean horse c*ck? wtf do they do in the wild?

u prolly look like them beastiality blonde girls


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

syd said:


> ew u gota clean horse c*ck? wtf do they do in the wild?
> 
> u prolly look like them beastiality blonde girls
> 
> ...


the most uneducated response in the history of message boards...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Scooby said:


> the most uneducated response in the history of message boards...
> [snapback]861283[/snapback]​


syd's just unhappy because someone forgot to tell him fucia isn't a good color on him.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im gonna solve this right now-- IM THE HOTTEST ONE!

/discussion.

Topic Closed









Just kidding :rasp:


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im gonna solve this right now-- IM THE HOTTEST ONE!
> /discussion.
> Topic Closed
> 
> ...


how would we know if we havent seen a picture of you?


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

how do horses clean their c*ck in the wild? in the girls butt? ROFL


----------



## tinylilredbelly's (Jul 27, 2004)

nice little shorts there williambradley


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah prove it ms natt


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

syd said:


> how do horses clean their c*ck in the wild? in the girls butt? ROFL
> [snapback]862521[/snapback]​










well, since OBVIOUSLY a stable isn't their natural habitat, they tend to pick up things they wouldn't in the wild.

they also don't get to play in large quantities of water (i.e. stream or pond) on a regular basis always... so no self cleaning there.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

ah thats so weird


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wait so horses have big penisis and u clean them ?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

no fizz.. the sheath which is the protective encasement.

anyhow. its getting really old.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

ya it is its hard enough seing a horse penis (they can be pretty visible even when your not looking for it) its even harder trying to talk about one


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam slckr you are to sexy


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

so it has skin covering the penis...like uncircumcized men?


----------

